# Pillowcase dress



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

DDIL has asked me to make pillow case dresses for the twins. They will be a year old in May. Has anyone made these? I've seen 2 different patterns. One has elastic in the neck casing and one just uses ribbon. Which would be better to use? She wants them to look like these. http://www.grannybsclothesline.com/page/page/3335356.htm
Thanks!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I made some last year....


Here's some instructions... now to go find a photo to show you the ones I made last year...


http://www.everythingsewing.net/pillowcase_dress_how_to.htm


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Angie, I have that site bookmarked. Is that the pattern you used? Did you use actual pillowcases or yardage? I'd love to see pictures of the ones you made. 
thanks a bunch!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had previously made some pillowcases, so first one - I used one of those pillow cases.

Aferwards- I used yardage.

I used a similar tutorial that Hancock's had in it's handout section for free.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The ones with monograms were made for my next door neighbor's niece.


Angie


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh Angie, they are adorable! Thanks so much for posting the pictures. I really like the monogramed one. And those rufflels! Too cute!!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Very cute. I was looking for a great pattern for our little girls. A nice spring dress. Thank you. QL


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Awww...I wish I had a little girl to make one for!

Wonder if I could adapt it to make a top my 12 year old would be seen in?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

edayna
make them a bit wider and the armhole a bit deeper and wider and wear over t=shirts.... Very cool and very hippyish.... use tie-dyed...

Or make same and longer and use for a summer jumper, or sundress...
or summer night gown...

Angie


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

how precious,,, i am headed up stirs to make some i have 5 grandaughters


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's the site I used for a pattern

http://www.andersonsplace.net/sewing/pillow_case_dress.htm

I made a bunch of these last summer for dd to wear...she about lived in them LOL! They were super easy, super cute, and took very little time to make. I made mine from yardage, not from actual pillowcases. I think I could make about 5 or 6 of these in two hours....that included cutting/ironing material and the whole shebang.


These are such a great little girl's outfit. I was always complimented on dd's dresses when she wore one of these!

Have fun!
Shawna


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, they are so cute... My granddaughter is 6 months old right now... in a few months the warmer weather will be there in Maryland. I guess I better get to sewing... thank you


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf500528.tip.html
http://jas.familyfun.go.com/crafts?page=CraftDisplay&craftid=11118

Here is just a few that I found, however they are skirst not dresses.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> The ones with monograms were made for my next door neighbor's niece.
> 
> 
> Angie


OH BOY !!!! OH BOY !!!!!
I love these and with "4" Grandaughters I think I can make a few of these and also use my embroidery machine to personalize them.:banana02::banana02::banana02::banana02:
bopeep


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I think this dress will be perfect for some pillowcases and material I have that has had me baffled as to what to do with it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I've got another question. Has anyone made these for older girls? Got another DGD that will be turning 6 this year. Anyone know how to determine size?
Thanks
Karen in Indiana


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

really you just need to hold fabric up from high chest to how ever long you want it... add about an inch on top for the casing, and inches for however big you want the hem. width is a matter of how full you want it.

I did the photo monogrammed ones for a 7 year old.

About a yard and 1/2 I think.

Angie


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Angie. Once again you come to my rescue!
Karen in Indiana


----------

